

Steve Case: Even in 1985, We Knew Facebook Was Possible - hornokplease
http://mashable.com/2012/10/05/steve-case-facebook/

======
hornokplease
I thought this was an interested comment on the early challenges of offering
internet access to home PC users:

 _The fact that modems were viewed as "peripheral" to personal computers was
our ultimate hurdle. Back then you went to the "peripherals" section of
computer stores if your wanted to get connected._

